# Brixton Fightback: Alabama 3 and Fat White Family headline benefit at Brixton Electric, June 2015



## editor (May 12, 2015)

This is what I've been working on for the past month. Please come along!







With the heart of Brixton under attack from property developers, evictions, council regenerations and Network Rail ‘redevelopments’, we've put together a big benefit concert to try and raise funds for those fighting to keep their homes.

Formed of acts with strong connections to the area, the show at the 1,500 capacity Electric Brixton will be headlined by ALABAMA 3 and the FAT WHITE FAMILY, backed by LARA LEE + POTENT WHISPER, MISTY MILLER and ESE, plus DJs from Brixton’s Offline Club and Handson Family.

The gig is on Thurs 11th June at the Electric Brixton, 7pm-midnight, and tickets are priced at £15 (+ booking fee, age 18+ only).

Ticketweb will be offering exclusive presale tickets on Thursday 14th May at 10am, with tickets going on general sale on Monday 18th May at 10am. There’s a good chance that the show may sell out, so please be quick!

Read more about the show here: brixtonbuzz.com/fightback/.

Facebook event page


----------



## Maggot (May 12, 2015)

Looks great, but I would have thought the Fat Whites should headline, cos they are the bigger draw these days.


----------



## clandestino (May 12, 2015)

Looks great, well done!


----------



## shygirl (May 12, 2015)

Aw, this looks brill.  I go away on 10 june, really pissed I'm gonna miss it.  Hope you sell loads of tickets.


----------



## Up the junction (May 13, 2015)

Can you get tickets without a credit card?


----------



## editor (May 13, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> Can you get tickets without a credit card?


I've no idea, sorry.


----------



## Up the junction (May 13, 2015)

Anyone know if there is anywhere in Brixton you can buy tickets?


----------



## editor (May 13, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> Anyone know if there is anywhere in Brixton you can buy tickets?


The tickets are on exclusive sale via Ticketweb from Thursday 10am. If they haven't then sold out they go on general sale on Monday at 10am. I'm not sure if the venue can sell tickets directly (this is all new to me, sorry).

My best advice would be to try and find someone with a credit/debit card and bag a ticket that way.


----------



## SW9 (May 13, 2015)

I wIll deffo be going, nice one.


----------



## SW9 (May 14, 2015)

Booked


----------



## Greebo (May 14, 2015)

Also booked.


----------



## RareBird (May 14, 2015)

Booked


----------



## SW9 (May 14, 2015)

Just booked some more for my homies


----------



## madolesance (May 14, 2015)

Got and also had the pleasure to hang out with Ese last night. What an amazingly talented person!


----------



## Gniewosz (May 18, 2015)

Booked


----------



## editor (May 18, 2015)

Update: 






Brixton Fightback concert and the Save Cressingham Gardens campaign


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 22, 2015)

I'm in, two tickets booked, sometimes you gotta come out and play; I'm shy lol.


----------



## Smick (May 28, 2015)

Marc Riley just mentioned the gig on 6 Music.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 28, 2015)

Yeh, I caught the end of that.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2015)

That's ace. I'd really appreciate it if people could help us promote this benefit by sharing this post: Alabama 3 and Fat White Family headline Brixton Fightback benefit, Thurs June 11th and this Facebook event page.


----------



## Up the junction (May 30, 2015)

Tickets available to buy in Brixton yet?


----------



## editor (May 30, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> Tickets available to buy in Brixton yet?


I think it may be a case of pay on the door on the night.


----------



## cesare (May 30, 2015)

Is there any possibility of a donate button? (I can't go but reluctant to buy a ticket in case that contributes to skewing numbers for venue etc)


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2015)

cesare said:


> Is there any possibility of a donate button? (I can't go but reluctant to buy a ticket in case that contributes to skewing numbers for venue etc)


Yes you can donate here: http://www.gofundme.com/savecressingham

Here's a new poster design:



Up the junction  - there will be tickets on the door on the night but these will be priced at £20


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 3, 2015)

Booked, I know I shouldn't moan but bleeding ticketweb, charging 1.95 just to print my own ticket, it's a charity gig ?


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2015)

Some press coming through:

"This is one heck of a line-up and promises to be a show of epic proportions" [--]


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2015)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Booked, I know I shouldn't moan but bleeding ticketweb, charging 1.95 just to print my own ticket, it's a charity gig ?


Thanks for your support. This whole thing has been a learning process, and it seems that these days it's all about the ticket agencies.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 3, 2015)

People gotta get paid...


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 3, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> People gotta get paid...


I wouldn't mind but it initially said that the price included the booking fee so I was then surprised with another booking fee from Ticketweb.

On a more positive note it looks a great lineup and the 'Fridge' is one of my fave London venues.


----------



## RareBird (Jun 3, 2015)

editor said:


> Thanks for your support. This whole thing has been a learning process, and it seems that these days it's all about the ticket agencies.


For future reference Dice.fm claim no booking fees. Bought tickets (accessed through phone app) from them recently for Alabama Shakes gig in Hackney and worked pretty well


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2015)

RareBird said:


> For future reference Dice.fm claim no booking fees. Bought tickets (accessed through phone app) from them recently for Alabama Shakes gig in Hackney and worked pretty well


In this case it was all about the venue doing a deal with a large agency that they knew would have the capacity to promote the event extensively through their own channels. I'm definitely going back to only doing free gigs after this!


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 7, 2015)

it's a bargain for that lineup even if it wasn't for charity!


----------



## Maggot (Jun 10, 2015)

Any idea what times the bands are on stage?


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2015)

Maggot said:


> Any idea what times the bands are on stage?


We're still negotiating this for several incredibly tedious reasons! Will update as soon as I know.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 10, 2015)

Who's going then urbs?


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2015)

We're putting on an after party at the 414 Club straight after the show till as late as we like. It's a suggested £5 donation to get in, with ALL the money going to the Save Cressingham Gardens fund. There'll be DJs and some special guests doing live slots.

 


https://www.facebook.com/events/497061847112353/


----------



## Rushy (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm going. But I would quite like to know, now that I've bought 4 tickets, how much of the ticket price is going to the cause. So how many tickets need to be sold to break even? And roughly how much will have been raised if it sells out?

And when will we know exactly where the cash is going?


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I'm going. But I would quite like to know, now that I've bought 4 tickets, how much of the ticket price is going to the cause. So how many tickets need to be sold to break even? And roughly how much will have been raised if it sells out?
> 
> And when will we know exactly where the cash is going?


Thank you for buying tickets.

Every single penny of profit goes to the Save Cressingham Gardens campaign. They have been kept up to date with all the costings from the outset.

I won't know how much we have raised (if indeed we do manage to raise money) until after the show, so I am unable to provide you with a breakdown. Gigs like this are a very risky business, but the campaign people are delighted with the fact that it is going ahead. I've also designed a t shirt which should hopefully help raise some money on the night too. Either way, you're getting to see an amazing line up at a very good price.

FYI: I am not taking a single penny from this - or the after show party - and if the event makes a loss, I'm the person who has to cover all the costs personally. And with an event this big, those costs could be substantial (or at least substantial to someone on my budget). And I'm taking all this risk because I care passionately about their cause.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 10, 2015)

editor said:


> Every single penny of profit goes to the Save Cressingham Gardens campaign. They have been kept up to date with all the costings from the outset.
> 
> I won't know how much we have raised (if indeed we do manage to raise money) until after the show, so I am unable to provide you with a breakdown. Gigs like this are a very risky business, but the campaign people are delighted with the fact that it is going ahead. I've also designed a t shirt which should hopefully help raise some money on the night too.
> 
> FYI: I am not taking a single penny from this - or the after show party - and if the event makes a loss, I'm the person who has to cover all the costs personally.


I never suggested you were taking a penny. And believe it or not, I have never expected for one second that you would. But you are being deliberately vague about this. I'm a bit surprised that you are talking about making a loss at this stage. Are people not buying tickets? Or if they are, are the bands (and their riders) getting all the cash?


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I never suggested you were taking a penny. And believe it or not, I have never expected for one second that you would. But you are being deliberately vague about this. I'm a bit surprised that you are talking about making a loss at this stage. Are people not buying tickets? Or if they are, are the bands (and their riders) getting all the cash?


How much I'm paying the bands and the venue really is none of your business. Most bands and venues would view it as a serious breach of confidence if I started announcing such figures, and I doubt very much you'd find _any_ promoter willing to start divulging such financial arrangements publicly.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 11, 2015)

editor said:


> How much I'm paying the bands and the venue really is none of your business. Most bands and venues would view it as a serious breach of confidence if I started announcing such figures, and I doubt very much you'd find _any_ promoter willing to start divulging such financial arrangements publicly.


I didn't ask that. I just asked how many tickets you need to sell to break even. No break down. No details. Sorry if that's unreasonable. I feel a bit stupid now. I'm not all that fussed about seeing the bands and suppose I should have just handed the cash direct to the recipients, whoever that is, and gone to the pub.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 11, 2015)

Come on, save the bickering for the hangovers...


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm coming, by the way. Lock up your uncles.


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I didn't ask that. I just asked how many tickets you need to sell to break even. No break down. No details. Sorry if that's unreasonable. I feel a bit stupid now. I'm not all that fussed about seeing the bands and suppose I should have just handed the cash direct to the recipients, whoever that is, and gone to the pub.


How many big gigs have you been to recently where the promoter has publicly provided a breakdown of operating costs, ticket sales and required break-even ticket sales before the gig has even taken place?

You're making thoroughly unreasonable requests, and throwing around a comment that I'm being "deliberately vague" is really out of order.


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I'm coming, by the way. Lock up your uncles.


Fantastic! My tip for the top is Misty Miller. I think she really is someone to watch.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 11, 2015)

editor said:


> How many gigs have you been to recently where the promoter has publicly provided a breakdown of operating costs, ticket sales and required break-even ticket sales before the gig has even taken place?
> 
> You're making thoroughly unreasonable requests, and throwing around a comment that I'm being "deliberately vague" is really out of order.


Right oh.
I just hope that some of my ticket cash ends up going to the cause rather than being gobbled by a gaggle of rock wusses demanding pre washed white towels.


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2015)

And I can tell you that this t-shirt (and the Cressingham Gardens ones) will be available by the box office tomorrow for £10.


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Right oh.
> I just hope that some of my ticket cash ends up going to the cause rather than being gobbled by a gaggle of rock wusses demanding pre washed white towels.


That is indeed the idea of a benefit gig, but they can be risky ventures. However, those very same towel-demanding rock wusses can sometimes prove to be the very reason why money gets raised and the campaign gets publicised.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 11, 2015)

editor said:


> That is indeed the idea of a benefit gig, but they can be risky ventures. However, those very same towel-demanding rock wusses can sometimes prove to be the very reason why money gets raised and the campaign gets publicised.


The risk has to be worth it. How much will the cause get if the gig sells out? Surely you can tell us that?


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2015)

Rushy said:


> The risk has to be worth it. How much will the cause get if the gig sells out? Surely you can tell us that?


If the gig makes money, it will go directly into the Save Cressingham Gardens GoFundMe page, where it will be on public record.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 11, 2015)

Rushy said:


> The risk has to be worth it. How much will the cause get if the gig sells out? Surely you can tell us that?



It does not matter in the slightest until after the gig when Editor knows how much it took and I am sure we will all find out very soon afterwards.

If there was such issue over this, WTF did you buy four tickets in the first place?

Either way, Cressingham Garden people are going to be in a better position or Editor will get stung for a few quid. Regardless, well done Editor for putting this on and if it makes very little, it has raised awareness in the area with the media coverage it has had word of mouth coverage from those who went down and had a GREAT night.

Now what have you done for their cause apart from buy four tickets and then give the guy who is organising it an unnecessary third degree?


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2015)

Fingers said:


> It does not matter in the slightest until after the gig when Editor knows how much it took and I am sure we will all find out very soon afterwards.
> 
> If there was such issue over this, WTF did you buy four tickets in the first place?
> 
> ...


It would be great to raise a pile of cash, but the overriding purpose of the show has always been to raise awareness of their cause, and keep it in the news.

Here's a statement by the Cressingham Gardens people:


> _Save Cressingham_ campaigners say: “We’re hoping that the _Brixton Fightback _event will draw attention to the community’s effort to stand up for itself, to inspire other campaigns, and encourage the ‘co-operative council’ to live up to its name.
> 
> We’re developing some really useful resources – but need all the help and funding we can get.”
> 
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/05/...rt-and-the-save-cressingham-gardens-campaign/


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 11, 2015)

I won't be able to make it down but hope it goes brilliantly. Looking forward to hearing all about it


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 11, 2015)

editor said:


> If the gig makes money, it will go directly into the Save Cressingham Gardens GoFundMe page, where it will be on public record.



Why don't you back off a bit, you parade pissing ponce?

Eta: not you Editor...that was for Rushy.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm just amazed such people have time for snipes when there's so much shit to be done. Well done editor for actually doing something when many are are mouth all and then just want to fuss and fight.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 11, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I'm coming, by the way. Lock up your uncles.


I'll be there an' all.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 11, 2015)

Fingers said:


> It does not matter in the slightest until after the gig when Editor knows how much it took and I am sure we will all find out very soon afterwards.
> 
> If there was such issue over this, WTF did you buy four tickets in the first place?
> 
> ...


You're right, of course. Editor has gotten off his arse and done something which is laudable in itself. Hats off to him. It's a pretty big undertaking, pulled together in a short time, with plenty of variables. It can't have been as straightforward an undertaking as it probably looked at the outset. 

In order to make it happen he's gritted his teeth and accepted support from places he might, it would seem, have preferred not to. And the reality of unpredictable costs and obstacles which come to light as the project develops means that some of the original aims might not be met. That it does not work out 100% as expected does not mean he should be criticised. He should be congratulated for what it does achieve rather than have pointed out to him from the sidelines what it doesn't.

That said, and this is not acriticism of Editor, the whole Whitetowelgate affair made me cringe and think about the event in a way I hadn't. When ticket sales will be iro £22k (make it £30k if each person buys just one can of beer) it *does* makes me feel uncomfortable that so much - if not all of - the cash from a charity gig is flowing to signed bands and a corporate venue. Yes publicity will help a bit but in reality, it is cash they will need. It had not occurred to me for a moment that so little, and potentially *no* cash from the gig would go to the cause it supports.

You're right. I've not done anything but buy tickets for this event. But I've arranged plenty of fundraisers and, even though people need to be paid and costs met, the income typically far out weighs the costs.

So when that much cash and goodwill is involved and the margins are *still* this tight and the well paid celebs taking the glory on stage (who I've seen locally in pubs for free/£5) are too precious to bring a bloody towel... Sorry. Simply feels wrong to me. I thought it would rake the cash in for Cressigham.

That's not intended to be a pop at Ed. As much as I tend to disapprove of his ill thought out criticism of everyone and everything around him, I think this is a most well intentioned good effort. Well done editor. I am genuinely rooting for you on this one and my sincere apologies that my questions suggested otherwise.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 11, 2015)

Asking for stuff like towels is not a band being "precious".


----------



## Maharani (Jun 11, 2015)

Rushy why don't you put on your own benefit gig then you can answer all of your questions yourself!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 11, 2015)

Even its apology comes loaded with insult


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 11, 2015)

I think a lot of this stems from most people being unaware of just what costs are involved with keeping a large band on the road. They just see the fee paid to them and assume it's all going in the pockets of those they see on stage.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 11, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Rushy why don't you put on your own benefit gig then you can answer all of your questions yourself!


I have done. Admittedly never with big celebs or venue though. I had simply assumed the huge scale would mean lots more cash.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 11, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I think a lot of this stems from most people being unaware of just what costs are involved with keeping a large band on the road. They just see the fee paid to them and assume it's all going in the pockets of those they see on stage.


Fair point. Exacerbated I guess by the fact that I've seen Alabama 3 several times in small venues like Jamm locally for between free and a tenner, so again I (apparently incorrectly) assumed there would savings on the cost per head when scaling up for a charity gig.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 11, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I've seen Alabama 3 several times in small venues like Jamm locally for between free and a tenner



The full band, or the acoustic version?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 11, 2015)

Link to tickets has gone from the main Brixton Electric tickets pages....

Still available here though: http://www.ticketweb.co.uk/event/brixton-fightback-tickets/178143


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jun 11, 2015)

Can we get tickets on the door tonight?


----------



## Greebo (Jun 11, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Can we get tickets on the door tonight?


Probably yes, but if you've got a printer it'd be a better deal for you to buy the tickets online and print them  - this comes in at £17.50ish including the ticket agency's fee to print your own.  £20 on the door.  

And you need photo ID.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 11, 2015)

Wished I could have got back down for this , but well done @editor for putting it all on


----------



## Greebo (Jun 11, 2015)

FWIW the publicity element does matter - a lot of people on this estate can't take to the streets in protest because (according to the most recent census results) 10% of people living here have severe disabilities and another 10% are elderly.  Add in those who are unpaid carers, lone parents, those who have small children, those who work long hours or do shiftwork, and there really aren't many of us who can show up for anything, even when it matters a lot.

Those of you who can't be there tonight, please keep pestering the council and the local MPs (for all the good it will do), keep mentioning how what's done here will affect park users (as well as people living here), keep up the pressure, and just do what you can, where you can, and when you can.  The same goes for supporting all the estates threatened with "regeneration" (ie demolition), and the businesses in the arches.  Anything you can do to help might just improve all our chances of winning this.


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2015)

Rushy said:


> That's not intended to be a pop at Ed.





Rushy said:


> As much as I tend to disapprove of his ill thought out criticism of everyone and everything around him...


Yep. That feels amazingly sincere. Publicly slagging me off is really going to be helpful to the cause. 


Rushy said:


> It had not occurred to me for a moment that so little, and potentially *no* cash from the gig would go to the cause it supports.


If the event doesn't cover costs, I will be paying for it out of my own pocket. 

However, the campaign will still benefit from ALL the cash from t-shirt sales, ALL the cash donated at the venue (there will be buckets going around) and ALL the door money taken on the door at the after show. I'm confident that will add up to a substantial sum of money.

They will also benefit from the publicity surrounding the event (front page of the SLP is not to be sniffed at) and follow up articles on Buzz will remind users that there is a GoFundMe campaign in place too. Moreover, they've told me they feel delighted that their cause has been elevated to a major concert in the heart of Brixton. When you've been fighting council for so long with few people coming out to support you (did you attend their marches?), I imagine that means something.

As far as I'm concerned, this is just the start, although I'll probably look at smaller, non-towel dependent fund raising shows from now on.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 11, 2015)

A good clean white towel goes along way.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 11, 2015)

editor said:


> Yep. That feels amazingly sincere. Publicly slagging me off is really going to be helpful to the cause.
> If the event doesn't cover costs, I will be paying for it out of my own pocket.
> 
> However, the campaign will still benefit from ALL the cash from t-shirt sales, ALL the cash donated at the venue (there will be buckets going around) and ALL the door money taken on the door at the after show. I'm confident that will add up to a substantial sum of money.
> ...


Main thing is that the Cressigham residents are pleased with the outcome. From what you and Greebo say, they are. So let me offer you congratulations without reservation.


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I have done. Admittedly never with big celebs or venue though. I had simply assumed the huge scale would mean lots more cash.


There is a world of difference between putting on small shows and large concerts like this. I've put on well over 300 gigs in small/modest sized venues from the three floors at the Dogstar to two rooms at JAMM to the Albert and I've learnt more about the business in the last 7 days than the last 7 years.  The workload goes through the roof. Expenses go through the roof. Everything is more complicated.

For example, the 414 after show party - which may attract something like 20% of the crowd - took about 1% of the effort.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 11, 2015)

I can't make it unfortunately but I wish you the best of luck and hope it all goes well.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 11, 2015)

Any news on stage times or is it still tbc?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 11, 2015)

Yeah, roughly when is the first act?


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2015)

Apols for the delay. It seems even something as simple as set times can spark off another cash-sucking adventure.
I'm going to post up on Buzz in a minute, but here's the times:

7.30 - 7.45 Ese Music
7.50 - 8.05 Potent/Lara
8.15 - 9.00 Misty
9.15 - 10.00 Fat White Family
10.00 DJ
10.30 Alabama 3
11.30 DJ Set - midnight

Midnight till 5am 414 Club after party!


----------



## colacubes (Jun 11, 2015)

Ta.  Good luck with it.  Hopefully see you later


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 11, 2015)

I saw the gig poster someone's cheekily put on the bridge by A&C deli this morning! Made me laugh and wonder how tall the person must have been. 

Best of luck tonight.


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2015)

Note that if you are coming, you'll need ID. Which pisses me off.
Oh, and it's £20 on the door.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 11, 2015)

Do you need ID for the gig? You didn't when I last went to a gig there a month or so ago?


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 11, 2015)

i reckon i should be able to come to this now, excellent.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 11, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Do you need ID for the gig? You didn't when I last went to a gig there a month or so ago?


It's outrageous I agree but best bring just in case. Perhaps they don't check everyone.


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Do you need ID for the gig? You didn't when I last went to a gig there a month or so ago?


They did when I went there recently. I'm not sure about tonight, but it's better to take something, just in case. The 414 definitely needs photo ID. 

I can't stand the idea of having to produce ID, but it's (often) not the venue's choice.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 11, 2015)

Is this the old Jam place?


----------



## SW9 (Jun 11, 2015)

No.used to be the fridge


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 11, 2015)

ah cool, nearer the tube.

i'm going to write on my arm "don't go to the after party no matter how good an idea it seems right now"


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> ah cool, nearer the tube.
> 
> i'm going to write on my arm "don't go to the after party no matter how good an idea it seems right now"


I will do my best to persuade you


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2015)

Map:







Tonight! Brixton Fightback with Alabama 3 and Fat White Family – stage times, tickets and after show party details


----------



## Greebo (Jun 11, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Do you need ID for the gig? You didn't when I last went to a gig there a month or so ago?


If you've got ID, probably a good idea to bring it.  It said on Electric Brixton's site (reached via the ticket agency's link) that photo ID is needed, to prove that you're over 18.  A major pain in the neck as my passport needs to be sent off for renewal soon.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm not bringing my passport, will my student ID be alright?


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I'm not bringing my passport, will my student ID be alright?


Their site says "Electric Brixton requires everyone to show valid ID: either a Driver’s Licence or Passport (International passports are accepted). We also accept the PASS scheme as valid ID"  - but I got in with no bother when I waved my NUJ card around.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 11, 2015)

Fucks sake, man


----------



## Greebo (Jun 11, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Fucks sake, man


If need be, get to the door and text me (number will be PMed) and I'll try to get you in as one of the helpers.


----------



## SW9 (Jun 11, 2015)

I was not gonna bring ID on purpose so I didn't end up at the after party.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 11, 2015)

Greebo said:


> If need be, get to the door and text me (number will be PMed) and I'll try to get you in as one of the helpers.


Thanks Greebs


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 11, 2015)

Best to be on the safe side, but the 4 0r 5 gigs I've been to there have never asked to see photo ID.


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2015)

T shirts for sale tonight!

Tonight! Buy a Brixton Fightback shirt and help raise funds for housing campaigners


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 11, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I think a lot of this stems from most people being unaware of just what costs are involved with keeping a large band on the road. They just see the fee paid to them and assume it's all going in the pockets of those they see on stage.


Transport, lights, sound, roadies/techs, insurance are the most important that spring to mind. Plus the venue has to be paid to cover (even if they give the actual hire is free) their own insurance, security and other staff costs, plus normal infrastructural overheads (water, power etc).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 11, 2015)

editor said:


> Yep. That feels amazingly sincere. Publicly slagging me off is really going to be helpful to the cause.
> If the event doesn't cover costs, I will be paying for it out of my own pocket.
> 
> However, the campaign will still benefit from ALL the cash from t-shirt sales, ALL the cash donated at the venue (there will be buckets going around) and ALL the door money taken on the door at the after show. I'm confident that will add up to a substantial sum of money.
> ...



The publicity is indeed massively important!!! people sometimes forget that others near and far, even those mutants on the wrong side of the Thames, see or hear about a cause and back it *because it is right*, not because they stand to benefit. A year or so ago saying "Cressingham Gardens" got you a look of incomprehension. Now (IME) 2 out of 3 locals know *something* about it,and about Lambeth Council's abominable behaviour, as well as about the social housing situation in the borough in general.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 11, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> A good clean white towel goes along way.



Doesn't show up the stains too bad if you wipe your cock on it, instead of on the curtains, either!


----------



## 299 old timer (Jun 11, 2015)

editor said:


> Their site says "Electric Brixton requires everyone to show valid ID: either a Driver’s Licence or Passport (International passports are accepted). We also accept the PASS scheme as valid ID"  - but I got in with no bother when I waved my NUJ card around.



Truly fucking ridiculous. Important documents that one needs to deal with the state and various institutions easily lost or stolen in such an environment. If one looks over 50 does one need ID?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 11, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Doesn't show up the stains too bad if you wipe your cock on it, instead of on the curtains, either!



Actually, white towels are better, especially if you're sharing a dressing room, because you CAN see the stains...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 11, 2015)

editor said:


> T shirts for sale tonight!
> 
> Tonight! Buy a Brixton Fightback shirt and help raise funds for housing campaigners



Do the Tees go up to "big fat bastard" size? If so, I'll get Greebo to bag me one!


----------



## Greebo (Jun 11, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> Truly fucking ridiculous. Important documents that one needs to deal with the state and various institutions easily lost or stolen in such an environment. If one looks over 50 does one need ID?


Agreed, but I'll leave a colour photocopy of mine at home and carry the real thing (only a few more months on it anyway) in as safe a place as can be managed.  It was that or pay £15 for a PASS scheme approved ID card.  FWIW a lot of the local venues (including pubs) seem to want photo ID when they've got entertainment on.   

BTW that's according to their own posters etc.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 11, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Actually, white towels are better, especially if you're sharing a dressing room, because you CAN see the stains...


Depends on the TYPE of stain...


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2015)

I've just been around the venue. Blimey there's an awful lot of people involved in putting on this show!


----------



## Greebo (Jun 11, 2015)

Waiting in for a delivery - if it's not here by 6.30, I'll be heading down anyway.  I've rigged something in case it doesn't arrive in time, and VP can contact me when it does arrive.  Fortuna be kind.


----------



## SW9 (Jun 11, 2015)

Warning!!! Mashup imminent!!!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 11, 2015)

Here's hoping for a packed house of paying customers!!!


----------



## spitfire (Jun 11, 2015)

Aye. Look forward to hearing the aftermath reports.


----------



## Up the junction (Jun 11, 2015)

editor said:


> I think it may be a case of pay on the door on the night.


how's this working out?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 11, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> how's this working out?



Do you know or are you asking because you are thinking about going?


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 11, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Do you know or are you asking because you are thinking about going?



He's asking because he's a prick, a banned returnee poster under a new alias, and because he'd do anything to get under editor's skin.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 12, 2015)

A great night. Packed. Well done.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jun 12, 2015)

Bloody great night, well done everyone involved!


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 12, 2015)

a fantastic night, well done to Mike and everyone else for putting on a great event


----------



## Fingers (Jun 12, 2015)

Sorry I could not be there, horrendous day. I shall make a donation though.  Will also buy a Brixton Fightback t-shirt off you if you have any left editor 

Well done, sounds like a great night.


----------



## RareBird (Jun 12, 2015)

Really great night, thanks to MIke and everybody else involved


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 12, 2015)

Glad to hear it all went well  

edit: t-shirt questions deleted - i've now  read the buzz article


----------



## Greebo (Jun 12, 2015)

T shirts available (Brixton Fightback and Save Cressingham), although a lot of them sold on the night.  Great vibe, loads of people turned up.  

editor and everyone else involved, thank you.  It was a huge morale boost to see how many people give a toss about what's happening here.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 12, 2015)

Greebo has recently returned, and reported that it was very good. She also brought me back a "Brixton Fightback" tee, so I'm quite chuffed.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 12, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> A great night. Packed. Well done.


yeah exactly this!!


----------



## treefrog (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice one guys


----------



## Maharani (Jun 12, 2015)

I couldn't make it but friends (non Urbs) went and had a great night. Well done to all involved.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 12, 2015)

While I remember, somebody paid for and reserved a Brixton fightback T shirt, but doesn't seem to have come back for it.  PM if you think you're that person.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 12, 2015)

Are there any T shirts left?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 12, 2015)

Great night


----------



## Ms T (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm away so couldn't make it, but glad to hear it went well.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 12, 2015)

I'd like a T too. where can I get one please Greebo? Size s or xs.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 12, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Are there any T shirts left?


Maharani
Yes - Small, Medium, Large, and XL in both the Save Cressingham and the Brixton Fightback designs.  Pawel took the remainder home in a cab.  You'd need to leave a message on the Save Cressingham FB page or PM me and I'll contact him and see what can be done ie. whether he's okay with my passing on his email etc or whether he'd prefer me to pass the buyer's details onto him)

I think people hadn't realised that (unlike the bloke selling the Alabama 3 etc stuff) we could only take cash last night.  On request, T shirts could be paid for, kept back, and collected at the end of the evening.

They come up slightly small (the neck size is reasonably generous - the XL didn't try to choke VP as it usually does, but the T shirt was just about the safe side of bursting on him).  One guy requested a small, tried that on, peeled it off, tried the medium, still not right, tried the large, perfect.  At the other end, one woman was disappointed that the Small was too large for her - I think she must've wanted skin tight, because these ones are unisex cut, not cut with any sort of waistline (hence the cutting and safety pins to mine to make it fit better last night).  Moral:  if you want girlcut, look up how to do that on the net, then buy larger so that there's enough fabric to go round the curves.  XL will go over a size 16-18 bust and a thin layer or four!


----------



## Greebo (Jun 12, 2015)

BTW If anyone else on here would like a T shirt, please PM me, or go through FB - you won't get an instant response as I've got to get VP's prescription this morning, but I will get back to you.  

Come to think of it, if any of you are coming to see the rain garden on this estate (Cressingham Gardens) tomorrow, it might be convenient for you to pick up the T shirt then, but I'll have to ask Pawel whether he's going to be free or if I need to pick some up from him.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 12, 2015)

PMd you Greebo!


----------



## craigxcraig (Jun 12, 2015)

Greebo said:


> One guy requested a small, tried that on, peeled it off, tried the medium, still not right, tried the large, perfect.



That was me  think the large might still be a little tight but will just have to lose a few more pounds!


----------



## craigxcraig (Jun 12, 2015)

Not sure what I did there!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 12, 2015)

craigxcraig said:


> Not sure what I did there!



You missed the [ on the closing "/quote"


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 12, 2015)

I'd like to buy a T shirt to offer support for the campaign.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 12, 2015)

craigxcraig said:


> Not sure what I did there!


Hit "edit" on post 134 and have a look where the last bracket marking the end of the quote is.  There's often a loose one wandering around, right after the last word of that post

BTW the T shirt looked fine.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 12, 2015)

Shame a v drunk urb had to get in the face of the bar staff (who were very efficient and always are at that venue), verbally abusing them....but then ran away like a kid calling names in a playground when security turned up.

I saw you. Dickhead!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 12, 2015)

Saw same urb later at 414. Was so wankered it's likely not to remember its poor behaviour.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 12, 2015)

Name and shame!


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2015)

Me!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## spitfire (Jun 12, 2015)

Fucking hell, well done! Great pic.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 12, 2015)

Excellent series of posts there-not sure they were intentional.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 12, 2015)

That looks like a great attendance.


----------



## craigxcraig (Jun 12, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Hit "edit" on post 13 of nd have a look where the last bracket marking the end of the quote is.  There's often a loose one wandering around, right after the last word of that post
> 
> BTW the T shirt looked fine.



 you were much to kind with your sizing last night! Nice to (kind of) meet you last night.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2015)

I've got a ton of pics to get through, but here's one of the Alabamas on stage.





The Fat Whites were sensational last night, and I loved Misty Miller. In fact, all the acts were fucking great.


----------



## SW9 (Jun 12, 2015)

Yeah was wicked. Nice one!!!


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 12, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Saw same urb later at 414. Was so wankered it's likely not to remember its poor behaviour.


sounds like me except for the poor behaviour bit.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> i'm going to write on my arm "don't go to the after party no matter how good an idea it seems right now"


Oops


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 12, 2015)

editor said:


> Me!
> 
> View attachment 72635


you did good on the speech bit.... this photo captures it just right!
I think it was even fuller at one point too


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 12, 2015)

editor said:


> Oops


yeahhh, i was pretty sure that was going to happen...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 12, 2015)

Looks like it all went well, good to see!


----------



## RareBird (Jun 12, 2015)

Lias from last night:


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 12, 2015)

this was a very inspiring event and a big deal, the more I think about it!


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2015)

Now I can reveal that the police originally wanted the gig pulled because of some bullshit "intelligence" and that they contacted the venue on three occasions to express their concerns about the show. They'd originally wanted a large police presence outside the venue.


----------



## SW9 (Jun 12, 2015)

How was the 414? I went home.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 12, 2015)

editor said:


> Now I can reveal that the police originally wanted the gig pulled because of some bullshit "intelligence" and that they contacted the venue on three occasion to express their concerns about the show.  <snip>


Thank goodness it wasn't.

FFS as if people weren't searched etc on their way in (I realise that's part of standard procedure for everyone's safety etc).  The twunts dont's seem to realise that if they stifle legal and nonviolent acts of support and protest, people will resort sooner to illegal and more violent things instead.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 12, 2015)

SW9 said:


> How was the 414? I went home.


Seemed okay, I headed home soon after two, along with a couple of the other people from here, as it made sense to share the taxi.  Their feet were a lot sorer than mine - new trainers FTW.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2015)

SW9 said:


> How was the 414? I went home.


It was great fun. Too much fun!


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2015)

Some more pics. I'll post up a full report tomorrow.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 12, 2015)

editor said:


> Now I can reveal that the police originally wanted the gig pulled because of some bullshit "intelligence" and that they contacted the venue on three occasions to express their concerns about the show. They'd originally wanted a large police presence outside the venue.


ffs


----------



## Dan U (Jun 12, 2015)

editor said:


> Now I can reveal that the police originally wanted the gig pulled because of some bullshit "intelligence" and that they contacted the venue on three occasions to express their concerns about the show. They'd originally wanted a large police presence outside the venue.


Jesus christ. Bunch of wankers.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Greebo (Jun 12, 2015)

Potent Whisper


----------



## T & P (Jun 12, 2015)

Congrats Editor on what it sounded like a great night, and a fab effort all around


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 12, 2015)

editor said:


> Me!
> 
> View attachment 72635



Welsh Jeebus FTW!!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 13, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I'm going. But I would quite like to know, now that I've bought 4 tickets, how much of the ticket price is going to the cause. So how many tickets need to be sold to break even? And roughly how much will have been raised if it sells out?
> 
> And when will *we *know exactly where the cash is going?



Who the fuck is we?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 13, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I didn't ask that. I just asked how many tickets you need to sell to break even. No break down. No details. Sorry if that's unreasonable. *I feel a bit stupid now. *I'm not all that fussed about seeing the bands and suppose I should have just handed the cash direct to the recipients, whoever that is, and gone to the pub.



Good.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 13, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Main thing is that the Cressigham residents are pleased with the outcome. From what you and Greebo say, they are. *So let me offer you congratulations without reservation.*



Fuck off you Tory landlord cunt.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 13, 2015)

editor said:


> Now I can reveal that the police originally wanted the gig pulled because of some bullshit "intelligence" and that they contacted the venue on three occasions to express their concerns about the show. They'd originally wanted a large police presence outside the venue.



I wonder if the esteemed Tricky Skills knows whether police info is FoI-able..
I'm wondering this because being a delusional, paranoid type, I sense the dead hand of Lambeth Labour's "Cabinet" behind this. Apart from anything else, the various "Save..." campaigns, "Reclaim Brixton" and now "Brixton Fightback" have been a great embarrassment to them, showing them up *to a wider public *as the corrupt incompetents that they are.
Mind you, I suppose that means Cabinet communications with the police might be FoI-able, too.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 13, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> I wonder if the esteemed Tricky Skills knows whether police info is FoI-able.
> I'm wondering this because being a delusional, paranoid type, I sense the dead hand of Lambeth Labour's "Cabinet" behind this. Apart from anything else, the various "Save..." campaigns, "Reclaim Brixton" and now "Brixton Fightback" have been a great embarrassment to them, showing them up *to a wider public[/i] as the corrupt incompetents that they are.*



Sadly not. Old Bill are untouchable


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 13, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Fuck off you Tory landlord cunt.



Tory?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 13, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Sadly not. Old Bill are untouchable


Cabinet communications with police?


----------



## Greebo (Jun 13, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Sadly not. Old Bill are untouchable


Meaning that the police could claim whatever grounds for trying to pull an event (not that I'm saying for one moment that they would) and not have to provide more proof than "because we say so"?


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2015)

I was delighted with the turn out and the response to the short speech I made onstage between the headline bands - and the fact that so many of the bands brought up the issues too. It's a great feeling being able to reach so many people at once (around 1,000!) and get such a positive response. Happily, we managed to do more than break even (it was close to the wire though!) and we should be able to give the Cressingham folks a decent donation.

Unless an absolutely enormous band comes into the picture, I won't be doing a gig this size again any time soon, but I intend to keep on trying to raise the issues behind this campaign - but with smaller gigs that aren't a super stressful nightmare to organise.

Thanks again to everyone who came down to support this!


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 13, 2015)

re the police trying to stop the gig, is that why the licensing people showed up as well?


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2015)

organicpanda said:


> re the police trying to stop the gig, is that why the licensing people showed up as well?


They appeared *three* times in the first couple of hours. The Man was clearly not liking the gig.

We'd also been told by the police that if anything kicked off, they'd shut the whole show down. No pressure, then.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 13, 2015)

Well done everyone involved


----------



## laptop (Jun 13, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> I wonder if the esteemed Tricky Skills knows whether police info is FoI-able..
> I'm wondering this because being a delusional, paranoid type, I sense the dead hand of Lambeth Labour's "Cabinet" behind this. Apart from anything else, the various "Save..." campaigns, "Reclaim Brixton" and now "Brixton Fightback" have been a great embarrassment to them, showing them up *to a wider public *as the corrupt incompetents that they are.
> 
> Mind you, I suppose that means Cabinet communications with the police might be FoI-able, too.



I'd be surprised if police communications about operational and so-called "intelligence" matters weren't exempt from *FoIA*. (But I can ask around if it's worth trying anyway.)

As you conclude, asking the Council for all messages they sent and internal correspondence about this is definitely worthwhile.

And editor *can* put in a *Data Protection* request for all police material relating to or mentioning him


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 13, 2015)

I think it's called a subject access request


----------



## 299 old timer (Jun 13, 2015)

editor said:


> They appeared *three* times in the first couple of hours. The Man was clearly not liking the gig.
> 
> We'd also been told by the police that if anything kicked off, they'd shut the whole show down. No pressure, then.



Congratulations on a successful show. Mrs old timer and two friends went and enjoyed it very much. Most people I talk to about the issues (particularly Cressingham and the Arches) are very sympathetic, just a matter of galvanising that general feeling of antipathy toward what the council is doing, and turn it into a positive expression that says "No thanks!". Given what you say about the police and licensing people etc it is clear that they are rattled. Wonder what they will try next?


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 13, 2015)

It's a subject access request made under the data protection act. 

I'm glad it was a huge success, well done to you editor and all the other people who were involved.


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2015)

equationgirl said:


> I'm glad it was a huge success, well done to you editor and all the other people who were involved.


Thanks! I had a lot of help along the way and I learnt an awful lot about the complexities - and risks - involved in putting on such a big gig. I had some great help along the way too and can't even begin to express how relieved I am that the event was such a success.

I want to keep up the pressure, so I'm going to talk to the Cressingham people and look for new ways to keep the campaign in the news.


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2015)

Finally got some photos up!















































More here: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/06/...bama-3-and-fat-white-family-play-killer-sets/


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2015)

Really pleased to see such a positive review from the Blog: http://www.brixtonblog.com/review-brixton-fightback-fundraiser-gig-at-electric-brixton/30758


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 13, 2015)

I hear from a reliable source the police are asking housing activists in Brixton not to work with each other.

Get networking!


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2015)

I wasn't able to take as many pics as I wanted to as I was running about, but I love this one of the Fat Whites. A lot of people came down to see them.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jun 13, 2015)

editor said:


> Really pleased to see such a positive review from the Blog: http://www.brixtonblog.com/review-brixton-fightback-fundraiser-gig-at-electric-brixton/30758


Plus 3 amazing photos!


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2015)

Effrasurfer said:


> Plus 3 amazing photos!


Oh, I've just seen _that_ one!


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jun 13, 2015)

editor said:


> Oh, I've just seen _that_ one!


Haha - I missed that first time. 4 amazing photos. But initially I meant the two of Lias Saoudi and the one of Larry Love.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 14, 2015)

DrRingDing said:


> I hear from a reliable source the police are asking housing activists in Brixton not to work with each other.
> 
> Get networking!


Agreed.  If the powers that be are worried, we must be doing something right!


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 14, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Maharani
> Yes - Small, Medium, Large, and XL in both the Save Cressingham and the Brixton Fightback designs.  Pawel took the remainder home in a cab.  You'd need to leave a message on the Save Cressingham FB page or PM me and I'll contact him and see what can be done ie. whether he's okay with my passing on his email etc or whether he'd prefer me to pass the buyer's details onto him)
> 
> I think people hadn't realised that (unlike the bloke selling the Alabama 3 etc stuff) we could only take cash last night.  On request, T shirts could be paid for, kept back, and collected at the end of the evening.



Thanks for sorting me out with the Brixton Fightback T shirt today when I came up to Cressingham. They are a great design and proceeds go to a good cause.

Good to at last meet ViolentPanda


----------



## Greebo (Jun 14, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Thanks for sorting me out with the Brixton Fightback T shirt today when I came up to Cressingham. They are a great design and proceeds go to a good cause. <snip>


Thanks for buying it, I was just relieved that Pawel was in.  Now, I just need to go back with the rest of the list, as I'm far more likely to be in than he is.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 14, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Thanks for sorting me out with the Brixton Fightback T shirt today when I came up to Cressingham. They are a great design and proceeds go to a good cause.
> 
> Good to at last meet ViolentPanda



Good to meet you too, mate!


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 14, 2015)

DrRingDing said:


> I hear from a reliable source the police are asking housing activists in Brixton not to work with each other.
> 
> Get networking!


What a ridiculous thing to ask people not to do! As if that will work!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 14, 2015)

DrRingDing said:


> I hear from a reliable source the police are asking housing activists in Brixton not to work with each other.
> 
> Get networking!



To the police I say "NWA got it right, you cunts".


----------



## Greebo (Jun 15, 2015)

I'll be dropping the list off early tomorrow morning as P seems to have something up with his email.  Sizes are S, M, L, and XL £10 each.  

Rutita1 and Brixton Hatter, you haven't said which size you want.  Please let me know, or you'll be lumbered with XL.

To confirm: Maharani S, shifting gears M, Lucy Fur L, and Fingers XL


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 15, 2015)

Medium please!


----------



## Maharani (Jun 15, 2015)

Greebo said:


> I'll be dropping the list off early tomorrow morning as P seems to have something up with his email.  Sizes are S, M, L, and XL £10 each.
> 
> Rutita1 and Brixton Hatter, you haven't said which size you want.  Please let me know, or you'll be lumbered with XL.
> 
> To confirm: Maharani S, shifting gears M, Lucy Fur L, and Fingers XL


Thanks Greebo.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 15, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Thanks Greebo.


No problem, I'm hoping to get hold of them and get them dropped round or collected by next week.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 15, 2015)

I'd love a t-shirt if there are any going—L or XL.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 15, 2015)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I'd love a t-shirt if there are any going—L or XL.


Added.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jun 15, 2015)

massive thanks for sorting this out Greebo and yes, just to confirm, a L for me


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 15, 2015)

Yep I'm still well up for a Medium, cheers Greebo !


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2015)

I can do a post on Buzz about these shirts if you want. I've had a lot of people ask about them.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 16, 2015)

editor said:


> I can do a post on Buzz about these shirts if you want. I've had a lot of people ask about them.


Thanks for that.  

When this estate has a stall at the Herne Hill market in July, they'll probably be sold there too, although that's yet to be confirmed.


----------



## blameless77 (Jun 16, 2015)

Greebo said:


> I'll be dropping the list off early tomorrow morning as P seems to have something up with his email.  Sizes are S, M, L, and XL £10 each.
> 
> Rutita1 and Brixton Hatter, you haven't said which size you want.  Please let me know, or you'll be lumbered with XL.
> 
> To confirm: Maharani S, shifting gears M, Lucy Fur L, and Fingers XL


And a small for me please


----------



## blameless77 (Jun 16, 2015)

Greebo said:


> I'll be dropping the list off early tomorrow morning as P seems to have something up with his email.  Sizes are S, M, L, and XL £10 each.
> 
> Rutita1 and Brixton Hatter, you haven't said which size you want.  Please let me know, or you'll be lumbered with XL.
> 
> To confirm: Maharani S, shifting gears M, Lucy Fur L, and Fingers XL


And a small for me please


----------



## blameless77 (Jun 16, 2015)

Greebo said:


> I'll be dropping the list off early tomorrow morning as P seems to have something up with his email.  Sizes are S, M, L, and XL £10 each.
> 
> Rutita1 and Brixton Hatter, you haven't said which size you want.  Please let me know, or you'll be lumbered with XL.
> 
> To confirm: Maharani S, shifting gears M, Lucy Fur L, and Fingers XL


And a small for me please


----------



## Greebo (Jun 18, 2015)

Alrighty then, the T shirts are now round at my place.  PM for the address, or to let me know that you'd prefer the T shirt dropping off at your place, and I'll see what I can do.

Fingers will be picking up theirs and maybe Maharani's tomorrow.

Maharani, Rutita1, shifting gears, Lucy Fur, Brixton Hatter, blameless77.


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Alrighty then, the T shirts are now round at my place.  PM for the address, or to let me know that you'd prefer the T shirt dropping off at your place, and I'll see what I can do.
> 
> Fingers will be picking up theirs and maybe Maharani's tomorrow.
> 
> Maharani, Rutita1, shifting gears, Lucy Fur, Brixton Hatter, blameless77.


If you send me a list of what sizes are available and how/where people may be able to purchase them, I could do a feature on Buzz. I reckon we'll be able to shift these pretty quick.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 18, 2015)

editor said:


> If you send me a list of what sizes are available and how/where people may be able to purchase them, I could do a feature on Buzz. I reckon we'll be able to shift these pretty quick.


Thanks for that.


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2015)

T shirts now available from A&C on Atlantic Road  







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/06/...-and-support-cressingham-gardens-campaigners/


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 25, 2015)

Check this cheeky fellow flicking editor the Vs






teuchter was 'apparently' on holiday and Rushy bought a ticket but claims he was too 'drunk' too attend. Whatevs


----------



## Dan U (Jun 25, 2015)

How much did you raise in the end?


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 25, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Check this cheeky fellow flicking editor the Vs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh that's a shame. Have the pair of them organised any benefits for the community we should know about recently? Post them up here if so, share and share alike!


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 25, 2015)

Or even Up The Junction for that matter? 

He's DEFINITELY a new member of u75.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 25, 2015)

shifting gears said:


> Oh that's a shame. Have the pair of them organised any benefits for the community we should know about recently? Post them up here if so, share and share alike!



Umm....I wasn't being serious


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 25, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Umm....I wasn't being serious



Ummm oh sorry. LOL [emoji106]


----------



## boohoo (Jun 25, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Check this cheeky fellow flicking editor the Vs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I reckon it was YOU spammy!


----------



## Rushy (Jun 25, 2015)

shifting gears said:


> Oh that's a shame. Have the pair of them organised any benefits for the community we should know about recently? Post them up here if so, share and share alike!


I note that you choose the term "benefit" instead of "fundraiser".


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 26, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I note that you choose the term "benefit" instead of "fundraiser".


what's this Rushy ?

benefits shaming ?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jun 26, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I note that you choose the term "benefit" instead of "fundraiser".


a) Its always been promoted as a benefit gig
b) It doesnt make any difference, so why do you feel the need to note it?


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> a) Its always been promoted as a benefit gig
> b) It doesnt make any difference, so why do you feel the need to note it?


Good question.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 26, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> so why do you feel the need to note it?



it's gone in his little black book of 'things to punish people for when I am the great dictator'.


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2015)

We raised £1.54k. 

Brixton Fightback concert raises £1.54k for the Save Cressingham Gardens campaign

A big thank you to everyone who supported this.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 26, 2015)

editor said:


> T shirts now available from A&C on Atlantic Road
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The tshirt got a lot of looks at the anti-austerity March last Saturday .


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 26, 2015)

editor said:


> We raised £1.54k.
> 
> Brixton Fightback concert raises £1.54k for the Save Cressingham Gardens campaign
> 
> A big thank you to everyone who supported this.



Brilliant! Well done all!


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 26, 2015)

editor said:


> We raised £1.54k.
> 
> Brixton Fightback concert raises £1.54k for the Save Cressingham Gardens campaign
> 
> A big thank you to everyone who supported this.


Great fucking job.


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2015)

It was so stressful and risky, I vowed I'd never do another one. So you can guess what I'm working on now.

Another one.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 26, 2015)

editor said:


> It was so stressful and risky, I vowed I'd never do another one. So you can guess what I'm working on now.
> 
> Another one.


But of course you are 

Congrats on the money raised


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 26, 2015)

amazing!!
ha I had a sneaking suspicion this would not be your last event.


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> But of course you are
> 
> Congrats on the money raised


I am proud that the thing happened and was a success, and I certainly learnt an awful lot in the process. And - with the help of others - I learnt that I can promote an event that gets in a thousand punters.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 26, 2015)

editor said:


> I am proud that the thing happened and was a success, and I certainly learnt an awful lot in the process. And - with the help of others - I learnt that I can promote an event that gets in a thousand punters.


So, logic suggests you move on to festivals next


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> So, logic suggests you move on to festivals next


DON'T TEMPT ME!


----------



## RareBird (Jun 26, 2015)

editor said:


> It was so stressful and risky, I vowed I'd never do another one. So you can guess what I'm working on now.
> 
> Another one.



Build it and they will come!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 26, 2015)

editor said:


> DON'T TEMPT ME!


Don't fight the inevitable


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2015)

If anyone has a few quid and missed the show, please donate to the campaign here 

 

http://www.gofundme.com/savecressingham


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 26, 2015)

Serious big-ups Editor - that's no mean feat and you deserve the credit you get. I didn't make the do but I'll be picking up my t-shirt from Greebo in the near future.

And hopefully all the naysaying wrong-uns will at least recognise that somebody who gets off their arse, organises something like this, for no personal gain, deserves not to be belittled and baited at every turn. 

Well played ed.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 26, 2015)

editor said:


> We raised £1.54k.
> 
> Brixton Fightback concert raises £1.54k for the Save Cressingham Gardens campaign
> 
> A big thank you to everyone who supported this.



No, *THANK YOU*!!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 26, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> it's gone in his little black book of 'things to punish people for when I am the great dictator'.



A little mis-spelling there. That last word should be two: "Dick" and " 'tater".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 26, 2015)

editor said:


> It was so stressful and risky, I vowed I'd never do another one. So you can guess what I'm working on now.
> 
> Another one.



You muppet! 

Still, you may be a muppet, but you're a good-hearted muppet, and that's what counts. You walk the walk as well as talking the talk. Far too many just blether.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 26, 2015)

editor said:


> We raised £1.54k.  <snip> A big thank you to everyone who supported this.


Thank you, because a lot of people would've said "not my problem" and you didn't.  BTW that includes a thank you for finding somebody willing to give shop space to the T shirts.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 26, 2015)

shifting gears said:


> Serious big-ups Editor - that's no mean feat and you deserve the credit you get. I didn't make the do but I'll be picking up my t-shirt from Greebo in the near future.



I'll add your name to my little list of "Urbanites whose t-shirts I keep nearly tripping over". 

 



> And hopefully all the naysaying wrong-uns will at least recognise that somebody who gets off their arse, organises something like this, for no personal gain, deserves not to be belittled and baited at every turn.



Won't make any difference to those people, because part of their problem is that they *know* they're "part of problem" rather than part of the answer, so trashing someone who works hard for the communities of Brixton is like catnip for the slags.



> Well played ed.



Absolutely!


----------



## boohoo (Jun 26, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> A little mis-spelling there. That last word should be two: "Dick" and " 'tater".



This place is full of dictators - yourself included.... or is that dick & tater.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 26, 2015)

boohoo said:


> This place is full of dictators - yourself included.... or is that dick & tater.



Yeah, whatevs, Mrs peace'n'luv.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 26, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Yeah, whatevs, Mrs peace'n'luv.



Now group hugs and niceness please.

We should be fighting against the big powers that be not local individuals who stories we only have the vaguest idea of from various posts on an internet forum. *insert stern face here*


----------



## Greebo (Jun 26, 2015)

boohoo said:


> <snip> We should be fighting against the big powers that be not local individuals who stories we only have the vaguest idea of from various posts on an internet forum. *insert stern face here*


*watches boohoo's stern face soften after all of 3 seconds*


----------



## boohoo (Jun 26, 2015)

Greebo said:


> *watches boohoo's stern face soften after all of 3 seconds*


 Actually I could do with practicing my stern face so I can use it on my daughter.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 27, 2015)

I donated my tickets to AC Continental.
This incident in local politics, this is where I draw a line on things.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 27, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Now group hugs and niceness please.
> 
> We should be fighting against the big powers that be not local individuals who stories we only have the vaguest idea of from various posts on an internet forum. *insert stern face here*



You have been instrumental in the in fighting and now are delusion to think that you are controlling this Board with some kind of kindness that you invented all by yourself.



How did you accomplish this magnificent achievement?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 27, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> You have been instrumental in the in fighting and now are delusion to think that you are controlling this Board with some kind of kindness that you invented all by yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you accomplish this magnificent achievement?



Dexter, there's a lot of people on urban that deserve a dig or a callout or just need to be thrust into a corner from time to time.

Boohoo is not one of them.

She's a fucking hippy, it aint a hanging offence. She likes to see some balance, seems out of place on these boards, but again, she don't need shooting over it.

Find a better target and shoot that!!!


----------



## teuchter (Jun 27, 2015)

.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 27, 2015)

teuchter said:


> .



Don't edit, publish.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 27, 2015)

<ed; abusive content removed>


----------



## Up the junction (Jun 27, 2015)

Are there published accounts for this event yet? 

Even with venue overheads, etc, £15,000 door money is a decent start!


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> Are there published accounts for this event yet?
> 
> Even with venue overheads, etc, £15,000 door money is a decent start!


The campaign group has a full account of all the finances and they are delighted that we raised a decent amount of money for them.

However, I'm not really at liberty to disclose the band or venue fees as I feel that wouldn't be appropriate. Bear in mind that this was a personal venture - not a charity - and involved me risking an awful lot of my own money. Up until 6pm on the night I was still £1,000 down. And for the record, we didn't take £15k on the door and a fucking huge sum of VAT had to be paid.

This post explains a lot of the background to the finances. I didn't take a single penny. In fact Brixton Buzz donated £70 from our own money.


----------



## Up the junction (Jun 27, 2015)

It is a decent amount. Well done all involved!


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 27, 2015)

editor said:


> ....and a fucking huge sum of VAT had to be paid.


There should be a methodology where a venture like this can apply to be exempted from VAT.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> There should be a methodology where a venture like this can apply to be exempted from VAT.


I looked at it long and hard but all the solutions were either excessively time consuming or really complex. And I hate anything to do with this kind of thing.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 27, 2015)

editor said:


> I looked at it long and hard but all the solutions were either excessively time consuming or really complex. And I hate anything to do with this kind of thing.


I hear you. Dealing with this stuff makes me mildly panicky. There should be a straight forward way to make your claim. Of course there isn't or ever will there be. 

There is probably a viciously complex way of doing it so government can claim  its possible when in reality it isn't.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I hear you. Dealing with this stuff makes me mildly panicky. There should be a straight forward way to make your claim. Of course there isn't or ever will there be.
> 
> There is probably a viciously complex way of doing it so government can claim  its possible when in reality it isn't.


I paid a shit load of VAT which I was assured was impossible to claim back. That hurt.


----------



## Winot (Jun 27, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I hear you. Dealing with this stuff makes me mildly panicky. There should be a straight forward way to make your claim. Of course there isn't or ever will there be.
> 
> There is probably a viciously complex way of doing it so government can claim  its possible when in reality it isn't.



Charities can claim back VAT can't they?

Hard to see how it would work here. No VAT for good causes? Who decides?


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2015)

Winot said:


> Charities can claim back VAT can't they?
> 
> Hard to see how it would work here. No VAT for good causes? Who decides?


They can but I'm not a charity, nether do I particularly want to be one (what with all the paperwork and restrictions that come with it). I'd just rather do the gig, raise the cash and give it away.


----------



## Winot (Jun 27, 2015)

editor said:


> They can but I'm not a charity, nether do I particularly want to be one (what with all the paperwork and restrictions that come with it). I'd just rather do the gig, raise the cash and give it away.



Perfectly understandable. I was just responding to Mr. Retro to point out (afaik) that there is an official scheme for not paying VAT.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 27, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> When this estate has a stall at the Herne Hill market in July, they'll probably be sold there too, although that's yet to be confirmed.


 please post it up on the HH thread if you do get a market stall. I don't normally go to the market otherwise.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 27, 2015)

editor said:


> They can but I'm not a charity, nether do I particularly want to be one (what with all the paperwork and restrictions that come with it). I'd just rather do the gig, raise the cash and give it away.



True. As a residents' association, we decided it was far too complicated to register for VAT


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 27, 2015)

editor said:


> The campaign group has a full account of all the finances and they are delighted that we raised a decent amount of money for them.
> 
> However, I'm not really at liberty to disclose the band or venue fees as I feel that wouldn't be appropriate. Bear in mind that this was a personal venture - not a charity - and involved me risking an awful lot of my own money. Up until 6pm on the night I was still £1,000 down. And for the record, we didn't take £15k on the door and a fucking huge sum of VAT had to be paid.
> 
> This post explains a lot of the background to the finances. I didn't take a single penny. In fact Brixton Buzz donated £70 from our own money.



I don't think you have to explain yourself.

You put a gig on.

It made money.

Made money went to where it was supposed to.

Job done.

Great work.

No answers required. All questions can fucking do one!


----------



## Twattor (Jun 27, 2015)

Weren't there many conversations about this? If you're a one off you get shafted. If editor plans a reprise then I wonder what the Regs are. How large will the U75 event thing need to be not to be shafted by VAT?


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2015)

Twattor said:


> Weren't there many conversations about this? If you're a one off you get shafted. If editor plans a reprise then I wonder what the Regs are. How large will the U75 event thing need to be not to be shafted by VAT?


If I go ahead with another one of a comparable size, then hopefully I'll have the time to get something sorted regarding VAT. It does all seem horribly complicated though.


----------



## shygirl (Jul 3, 2015)

Well done, ed and everyone else who helped and went along.   Sounds like it was a fantastic night, wish I could have been there.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 4, 2015)

For Cressingham Gardens, it looks like the fightback has moved up a gear - Cllr Matthew Bennett today posted up on the Labour national website that Lambeth intend to propose full demolition at the 13th July full cabinet meeting. Nice of him to tell the people it'll impact most on first!


----------



## Greebo (Jul 4, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> <snip> Cllr Matthew Bennett today posted up on the Labour national website that Lambeth intend to propose full demolition at the 13th July full cabinet meeting. Nice of him to tell the people it'll impact most on first!


Ah well, you didn't expect a fair fight, did you?  The first judicial review isn't over yet.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 5, 2015)

For anyone wanting to attend the "full cabinet meeting" on 13th July and speak (whether you're pro or anti regeneration), then contact the "Democratic Services" dept on 0207 926 2170 or e-mail: democracy@lambeth.gov.uk

Save Cressingham and other concerned individuals will be meeting outside the Town Hall at 6pm on the 13th for the 7pm cabinet meeting. Hopefully certain local protesters won't get the public gallery cleared this time, as that rather defeats the object of going there to give solidarity to our people, and the cold shoulder to the cabinet.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 5, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> For Cressingham Gardens, it looks like the fightback has moved up a gear - Cllr Matthew Bennett today posted up on the Labour national website that Lambeth intend to propose full demolition at the 13th July full cabinet meeting. Nice of him to tell the people it'll impact most on first!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 5, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> For Cressingham Gardens, it looks like the fightback has moved up a gear - Cllr Matthew Bennett today posted up on the Labour national website that Lambeth intend to propose full demolition at the 13th July full cabinet meeting. Nice of him to tell the people it'll impact most on first!


 oh FFS they aren't listening. grrh!
Hope to be there to support SCG on the 13th.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 5, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> oh FFS they aren't listening. grrh!
> Hope to be there to support SCG on the 13th.



They aren't listening.

They are, however, going to be made to wish that they had listened. They have my solemn promise on this.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 5, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> oh FFS they aren't listening. grrh!
> Hope to be there to support SCG on the 13th.


Only if you're well enough.


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2021)

Chuffed to discover that there's a whole chapter dedicated to the gig in this book!


----------

